# New Stella



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new stella 2500fe. That thing is a work of art. Im thinking about getting one when bass pro has there 100 off sale. Still a little pricey at 729 but well worth it.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

I saw a picture of one.. That's about as close as i'll ever get to a reel of that price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I own 3 Stella's and while they have served me well, I would not purchase another one. Over the years I have sent them back 3 times and the last time they wanted to charge me about $50.00 per reel. On top of that they sent me a letter stating that they would no longer service them becasue of the bad shape they were in.

I suppose if you buy one from them, you are only supposd to look at them and not use them for reel fishing. I do use them a lot and finally figured out how to clean them myself as I have done all my life. First time I took one apart I couldn't figure out how to put it back together and is why I sent them back in the first place. 

I got them back within a week the first time as was the promise to give Stella users a priority for purchasing the top of the line Shimano. No longer do you get fast service. Lots of plastic parts as well. But the threating letter is what really was the straw that broke the camels back.

I'm not sure what to do for my next reel, but it won't be a Shimano


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm with Ray

Ok, one ended up under my wheels (twice :yikes: ) Long story, but don't lean your rod against the truck on the passenger side

That was the 2500. Nice and smooth at first, but not too great with a slow bail spring(s)

Now the small one (1500 or 1000) whatever it is, has a bearing going with a flat spot. I need to send it in, but I'm mostly panfishing with it and it will serve the purpose. That being said, most of my panfishing is done with a flyrod and it really didn't end up with many hours on the clock. (btw the bail springs aren't pulling either, even after numerous cleanings)

I was thinking about sending both of them in just to see how they handle mishaps and/or repairs, but honestly, reading what Ray went through, screw them! I won't buy another Shimano either.

Junk!!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> I won't buy another Shimano either.


\

Another man who has seen the light. ****mano sucks, I have been saying it for years. While I never had a Stella, I never had any of their cheap stuff either. Stradics are crap compared to a Daiwa Capricorn. Can't beat the value you get from Daiwa and Abu.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> \
> 
> Another man who has seen the light. ****mano sucks, I have been saying it for years. While I never had a Stella, I never had any of their cheap stuff either. Stradics are crap compared to a Daiwa Capricorn. Can't beat the value you get from Daiwa and Abu.


Dude, when you first get behind a Stella... :SHOCKED:

That being said, if they don't hold up, or you get a bunch of crap when sending it them in..... Screw it! 

At 5+ bills each.... LOL

I have more money than time. (at my age)

NEXT!


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I had a Stella, and a couple of Sustain/ twinpowers. Don't see $400 difference. Maybe on a trevally or Permit- someday


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

If they kept their promise, it would be different. Shimano purchased Gary Lomis rods a couple of years ago and they don't stand behind them either. My favoriate rod was a 8.5 ft. GlX. When it broke my only option was a 4 piece 9 footer which is junk so I'm back to my old IMX.

The one good thing I can say is the drag on my stella reels is stellar. Thanks Paul I'll be looking at the Diawa reels this spring.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been a Shimano man for quite a while now.
I own several Straics and are quite pleased with them, they perform very well and last quite a while.
I've had good luck with the Symetres also.

I have bought 2 Sustain's and I was very pleased with them when they were new but they simply don't hold up as well as the Symetres & Stradics, maybe like 1/2 as long if that.
I was under the impression that if I bought a reel that cost 2x as much as a Stradic I would get at least the same life out of them, well I was wrong twice...

I have eyeballed those Stella's quite a few times but after my experience with the high end Sustains I simply won't take the chance on a reel of that price when their 3rd & 4th from the top of the reels seem to be the best ones they make.

If my Stradics or Symetres get wet they work fine for the rest of the day, if my Sustains get wet they start to bind up immediately.
IMO when you spend $400+ on a spinning reel you should be able to dunk it in the water a few times without issue.
This is one of the reasons I am willing to spend that much on a spinning reel, that and they should last for quite a while.

And Shimano doesn't want to give you a spare spool anymore, are they nucking futz?
I really like the carbon Stradic they have but with no spare spool I simply won't buy it.
This year I'm going to Diawa, probably the Advantage series.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

One more thing.

I clean and maintain my own reels, I wasn't too pleased to see plastic parts in my $400 reel.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

funny u say that about loomis. ALL my rods are loomis and ive sent them back many times. NEVER had any problem with the lifetime warrenty. Ive sent back 3 glx in the 9'6 length sent back a gl3 a bronzeback and a gl2 (purple color one, not the new ones) and never had any prob. I also agree with you guys on the new sustains. There JUNK, both myself and my buddy bought one for walleye fishing and his drag spring and my bearins were bad withing 3 months. We both take care of our rods and reels like they were our children, so it wasnt the way we were using them. I only as this about the new stellas as i already own 4 and have never had a single problem with them, now im second guessing it. I am and always will be a shimano man. I just have tried tooooooo many other companys and none of them compare to as u guys call it ****mano lol..

Mr burgundy


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

You're gonna LOVE that new Diawa Advantage series I've been a Shimano owner all my life and after purchasing a Diawa at Esox's prodding I won't be buying any more Shimanos at any price----Just for kicks I tried playing with a Stella and a Diawa Steez while I was at Cabelas and there was no comparison---SO, the next time I hit Lotto I'll be getting a Steez:lol::lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, if you guys are down on the Stellas that tells me a lot.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ramlund man said:


> You're gonna LOVE that new Diawa Advantage series I've been a Shimano owner all my life and after purchasing a Diawa at Esox's prodding I won't be buying any more Shimanos at any price----Just for kicks I tried playing with a Stella and a Diawa Steez while I was at Cabelas and there was no comparison---SO, the next time I hit Lotto I'll be getting a Steez:lol::lol:



I'm not too sure about the Daiwa's either

Paul talked me into one of those purple ones lol and have run into the line getting under the skirted spool several times 

Think I'll stick to my Orvis fly gear....lol

Hey Tom, PM me your email!

Bait....:help: yuk!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

U liked the feel of the steez...... YUCK


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I like the Daiwa Exist Branzino...now if someone wants to buy me one..:lol:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I run mostly mid range reels, I would be more than happy to shell out for a couple of stelllas if there were some type of local service. Even if I could drop a reel off somewhere and it was overnighted out and back ect. I am not willing to spend 7 hundred on a reel and ship it in myself if it needs repair.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well i finally sent out a few of my stellas to shimano for cleaning/fixing. Just got them back today and im not very impressed. I had to pay for shipping myself (like you already stated) got lucky that they next day aired them to me for free. But almost all the instructions i gave them, they didnt follow. And one of them sounds like its grinding inside. Now i only played with them for a sec and they were very cold so maybe i just need to let them warm up. But as of right now, NOT TO HAPPY SHIMANO


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well i finally sent out a few of my stellas to shimano for cleaning/fixing. Just got them back today and im not very impressed. I had to pay for shipping myself (like you already stated) got lucky that they next day aired them to me for free. But almost all the instructions i gave them, they didnt follow. And one of them sounds like its grinding inside. Now i only played with them for a sec and they were very cold so maybe i just need to let them warm up. But as of right now, NOT TO HAPPY SHIMANO


 That sux. My $60 presidents work fine no matter what the temp is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice...lol


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

ESOX said:


> \
> 
> Another man who has seen the light. ****mano sucks, I have been saying it for years. While I never had a Stella, I never had any of their cheap stuff either. Stradics are crap compared to a Daiwa Capricorn. Can't beat the value you get from Daiwa and Abu.


Ding ding ding we have a winner!!
I own 3 capricorns. These are the best reels ever made for the money imo. I had terrible luck with a couple stradics years ago. Anti-reverse wouldn't work once the reel got cold. The smoothness in the crank was gone shortly thereafter. My buddy has a sol and that thing is just as smooth with a little clickier drag.
I recently bought a garcia soron. This reel has been put through the winter paces for the last 2 months of winter fishing. Brutal cold hot ponds,manistee river and ice fishing. No complaints.
The reel fell in my minnow bucket a couple times while ice fishing. The water mixed with the grease and was affecting the the smoothness when it got cold. I took it apart cleaned all that crap out of it and put fresh quantum hot sauce in er. Good to go now.
Shimano is the worst high end reel out there......


----------

